
Ask HN: What good CIs are there for private Git repos? - agnivade
I don&#x27;t want to go with Travis since its totally outside our budget. We have shortlisted shippable and circleci.<p>It would be great to have some feedback on using them in prod. Or any other alternatives ?
======
altano
I work on Visual Studio Team Services ([https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/products/visual-studio-te...](https://www.visualstudio.com/en-
us/products/visual-studio-team-services-pricing-vs.aspx)) which is free for 5
users and includes integrated CI for your private Git repo (plus work item
tracking, pull request workflow, etc.).

------
robertpohl
Jenkins works fine!

~~~
agnivade
In my experience, it gets too complicated very quickly. Also you need to
manage your machines where the jobs run. I am not aware of any good Jenkins as
a cloud service.

